# [RESOLVED]problem openrc connection ( busybox )

## oscarandrea

Hi guys , I installed Gentoo on my asus x55a , when I go to configure the cable network have a mistake , however , openrc use, the interface (measured with ifconfig -a ) is sit0 , me from this problem with busybox , do not know what buybox since it has to do in the wiki is not dimensioned , fairly inexperienced sleep with gentoo .

Thanks in advance

ps : I have tried both with vacuum /etc/conf.d/net network configuration file with dhcp but the error persists

http://it.tinypic.com/r/5jver9/9Last edited by oscarandrea on Sun Jun 05, 2016 12:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oscarandrea

sorry but sit0 is the Ethernet interface? I thought it was a new denomination but it is not so, I note only the wlp2s0, sit0 and lo, this, in any case, what should I do?

----------

## oscarandrea

Resolved, my error, I've probably missed some kernel module

----------

